# Gonk knitting pattern (free)



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

This is my first time writing my own design but as someone asked if there was a pattern to the gonks I posted in pictures I thought I would give it a go:

Material required:

50grams Ice yarn eyelash yarn (or similar brand)
3.25mm knitting needles
pair of 12mm safety eyes (or felt shapes)
12 mm safety nose (or felt shape)
darning needle for sewing.

Pattern (this can be done in either garter or stocking stitch )

Cast on 12 stitches
Work 8 rows garter or stocking stitch.
At the end of 8th row cast on 12 stitches and knit all stitches on needle,then cast on 12 stitches and knit(purl if st.st) all stitches on needle.
Work 40 rows in garter or stocking stitch.
Cast off, leaving a long end for sewing.

Making up:

Fold in half and sew back edges together (fold purl side together if done in stocking stitch).
Sew base to bottom edge, making sure the back seam is centred on the base.
Turn right side out (this is the purl side for stocking stitch) and stuff firmly.
Decide where to place your eyes and nose and mark the places lightly with a pen.
If using safety eyes and nose insert them and fasten with washers, placing a little of the stuffing round the post first.
Sew the top edge ensuring the back seam is centred.
If using felt for the eyes and nose sew them on firmly.

Here is a diagram of how to sew the piece together. Just match the numbers and sew.

Should you find any mistakes or have a problem with the pattern feel free to pm me and I will answer as soon as I can.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I have printed it out and will use it for some fun gift giving.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute toy! Thank you for sharing your pattern with everyone.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for the cute toy!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for this lovely pattern. Very generous of you to provide it free.
Anything you need just ask.
Pam





































Pam


----------



## AddictedKnitaholic (Nov 24, 2012)

So cute! Already figuring out who to make them for!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

The cutest! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is so cute...thank you!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the cute pattern. So nice of you to share !


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

My mum knitted my brother a gonk for his 50th birthday ( memories of when he was a child), 5 years ago-- it seems such a very long time ago


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you. That is cute.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

You are clever, how cute, well done, keep up your artistry.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you..That is so cute..


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

That is so cute!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Cute. They look like first cousins to Tribbles.

I can see a key ring attached to the top of the head and selling them at a charity fund raiser. Bet they would fly off the table.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I just created a Word document and the .pdf. I hope you don't mind my posting them. If you do, let me know and I will remove the post.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you lynx and grannym. I havenot heard the name gonk for years


----------



## CARMEEN (Jul 4, 2013)

What an adorable little guy ( think)...maybe gal. I know i'll be making some for stocking stuffers. How clever you are...I'll be sure to mention your name. Thank you sooooo much.
Carmeen


----------



## CARMEEN (Jul 4, 2013)

I just downloaded the pdf.....so thank you too GrannyH Just love 'em.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you so very much


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow! I remember Gonks
Big craze
Everything comes back around doesn't it ?


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

He's adorable!! Thanks for so generously sharing your pattern


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Cute pattern. Have printed it out as I have a few balls of eyelash yarn to use up. Would it be suitable for small children? Thank you for sharing it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Cute pattern. Have printed it out as I have a few balls of eyelash yarn to use up. Would it be suitable for small children? Thank you for sharing it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You could make them for small children if you embroidered the eyes and nose instead of using safety ones


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

GrannyH said:


> I just created a Word document and the .pdf. I hope you don't mind my posting them. If you do, let me know and I will remove the post.


Thankyou so much for doing that, I am a bit of a computer dunce so had no idea how to do it, lol. Would have asked my husband but he would just shake his head and mutter under his breath that he had showed me loads of times before so why couldn't I do it myself


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lynx said:


> You could make them for small children if you embroidered the eyes and nose instead of using safety ones


Thanks for letting me know that. Will have to try to make them.


----------

